# extramural delivery?



## NJcoder (Jan 16, 2012)

For inpatient, patient delivered at home, admitted to be checked..only dx found was 1st degree laceration, not repaired.

should i use 665.04?  what else would i code to show baby delivered outside hospital? thanks.


----------



## ajs (Jan 16, 2012)

NJcoder said:


> For inpatient, patient delivered at home, admitted to be checked..only dx found was 1st degree laceration, not repaired.
> 
> should i use 665.04?  what else would i code to show baby delivered outside hospital? thanks.



Not 665.04 unless her uterus ruptured at home before labor started.   The best you have is 664.04 First degree perineal laceration, post partum condition or complication.  There is not a code to show baby delivered outside the hospital.


----------



## NJcoder (Jan 16, 2012)

oops thats what i meant.  do i need an E code to show extramural? thank you


----------



## ajs (Jan 16, 2012)

NJcoder said:


> oops thats what i meant.  do i need an E code to show extramural? thank you



I did not find any E code related to that.  The delivery at home is not as a result of accident, injury or poisioning, and sometimes is actually done intentionally.  So I don't believe an E code exists, nor is it necessary for reporting.  The "Place of Occurence" codes in E849 are secondary to the type of accident code, so this would not be appropriate to report a normal delivery at home.


----------



## eam531 (Sep 26, 2012)

*extramural delivery cpt code*

I was wondering how you would code an extramural delivery (cpt) with delivery of placenta in the hospital. any help would be great thanks.


----------

